# Csontainer ship X-press Pearl sinking off Sri Lanka



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Can't see any previous SN mention...









VIDEO: X-Press Pearl sinks at stern


Helping Maritime Professionals Make Informed Decisions




www.marinelog.com


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

What a brave ship. Almost 2 weeks on fire. Sad ending for her.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Another burned box boat. Drake did well with fireships (hellships to the djago) but I wonder he might have done better with container ships.


----------



## nickwilson89 (May 25, 2014)

I am surprised it has taken so long for this news to be commented on by SN, and am glad it now has been It is going to be nearly impossible to determine the actual cause and I do wonder how much separation is given to DG cargoes on container ships. In days gone by many such cargoes were carried in deck where they could be watched and dealt with at the first sign of trouble, e.g. fumes, heat, etc. And if not on deck then in an accessible part of the tweendeck. 

Nick


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

You hit the nail directly on the head, Nick. Computer programmes decide the stow position of the containers, CG etc. I assume another failure of a shoreside Wallah, writing a programme,"Weight, size, equation -OK!".

Far too common these container fires.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

The ship was refused aid by at least two other countries when the problem first arose a couple of weeks ago. I cant help feeling the problem could have been solved without this disaster if the right help had been given then.


----------



## Rocket_Ron (Jan 25, 2013)

Biggles Wader said:


> The ship was refused aid by at least two other countries when the problem first arose a couple of weeks ago. I cant help feeling the problem could have been solved without this disaster if the right help had been given then.


Couldn`t any problem be solved with the right help ?


----------



## Kneth (Aug 7, 2010)

Apparently the leaking container was on deck - leaking for more than 10 days. 
The fire started in the hold, hence the release of CO2 by the crew.
Many unanswered questions...


----------

